# Quiz: Which elf kindred are you?



## Confusticated (Apr 29, 2003)

Which Silmarillion elf kinred are you?

Kind of a fun test. My result was Avari, which surprised me a little because I somehow wasn't expecting that to be an option, even given the question answers available!

I like what it says of the Vanyar though:


> You love the Valar to pieces.
> You folowed them over the sea, you hang on their every word,
> heck you even moved in with a couple of them.
> It's all about worship and praise, my blonde brothers & sisters!


Hehehe... What a bunch of losers! 

********Added Later********

http://selectsmart.com/FREE/select.php?client=TolkienElves 

There's another that covers more kinds than the four main groups. 

I score as a Noldo on that.

Hmm... one of these tests must be incorrect, would anyone have dreamed of it.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 29, 2003)

> Congratualtions!
> You are a member of the largest Elf kindred, the Teleri.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Niniel (Apr 29, 2003)

I am a Vanya!!????
It must be wrong, I think the Vanyar are not half as interesting as any other Elf kindred... stupid test


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 29, 2003)

Huh, I'm a Teler?? Hmph, I was hoping for a Noldo or Laiquendë.. But it's all good, Alqualondë ROCKS!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 29, 2003)

I am an Avarian Elf! Not quite what I expected!


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm a Teleri as opposed to my beloved Noldor. Ah well at least I wasn't a Vanyar.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey I belong among the Noldor!

*looks disdainfully at all the lesser beings in this thread* 



> 'You have a thirst for knowledge and a taste for power.
> You belong with the smiths and crafters and loremasters,
> but watch out for that ragingly dysfunctional royal family.'



Think my love of tall, dark, arrogant women swung it... though I was thinking more Xena than Aredhel. But whatever *I'm* a Noldo.

Man, maybe the WM was right about me...


----------



## tookish-girl (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey everyone, I'm a Telerin elf. Never read the Sil but I can see it that it's a good elf to be!

Also took the "Which LotR character would you be" test that's linked to that site and I am Merry! 
Well, his mother was a Took wasn't she, so it's close enough!


----------



## Talierin (Apr 29, 2003)

Teleri here... sounds good, I LOVE the sea!


----------



## Celebthôl (Apr 29, 2003)

I didnt like half of those answers guh, but after much dliberation i am apparently a Teleri, but i must object as i really dont love the sea as much as all that...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm of the Vanyar on the first test, Avari on the second, for whoever is keeping track.

And tookish- I got Merry too- the test is obviously flawed about identifying Tooks.


----------



## Zale (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm Noldorin. Not surprised, as they're the only ones close to scientists (which is what I like to think of myself as).


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Apr 29, 2003)

I am Avari for the first test, and Laiquendi for the second. I like both results, yet I like the 2nd one more. I didn't like any of the answers for the first one, so the ones I picked were wrong about me, so I'm not really Avari.

Anne


----------



## Aerin (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm an Avari. All deep forests... hmm... I wanted the ocean!


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 30, 2003)

I came out as a Noldo in both.
of course the questions are easy to manipulate

Tall, Dark and Arrogant.
That's me.
 


RD


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 30, 2003)

It would be easy to manipulate them, but I figure it doesn't matter.

Everyone wants to be a Noldo, and manipulation of answers proves you belong to the Noldor. 

This is how: Avari and Teleri couldn't care less about what the test results are. Avari tests out of skeptic curiousity, Teleri out of something to do... hehe. Now the Vanyar and Noldor care about the results, the Vanyar take them as fact, but are too stupid to manipulate answers.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 30, 2003)

Right...need i tell you i hate being an Avari! An Avari! for God's sake! Can't they see it's Sindar written all over me?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Everyone wants to be a Noldo, and manipulation of answers proves you belong to the Noldor.
> *



Not everyone. I'm more than happy being a Telerin Elf. And what's wrong with the Avari? Being surrounded by endless wildlands and embarking upon adventures doesn't sound too bad to me.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 30, 2003)

Wasn't ment to be taken literally when I say 'everyone wants to be a Noldo'... 

As for Avari, they were at a big disadvantage, in my opinion.

Froms Laws and Customs.. in Moroth's Ring:


> What then happend to the houseless fea? The answer to this question the Elves did not knnow by nature. In their beginning (so they report) they believed, or guessed, that they 'entered into Nothing'. and ended like other living things that they knew, even as a tree that was felled and burned. Others guessed more darkly that they passed into 'the Realm of Night' and into the power of the 'Lord of Night'. These opinions were plainly derived from the Shadow inder which they awoke; and it was to deliver them from this shadow upon their minds, more even than from the dangers of Arda marred, that the Valar desired to bring them to the light of Aman.


That's the worse implication I've seen about them. Also, they tend more than others to refuse Mandos upon death.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 30, 2003)

Yipes, not very optimisitc bunch, are they? 
Lol, when I first misread the first sentence ("What then happend to the houseless fëa?") I thought that the Valar were collecting tariffs and taxes.. [fëa = fee]


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm an Avari.


> Favorite Avari Neighborhoods:
> 
> The sylvan glades of Ossiriand.
> 
> ...


Suits my personality nicely.


----------



## Talierin (May 1, 2003)

I got 1. Eldar - West Elves, and 2. Falathrim on that second test...

What are the Falathrim? I've never heard of them...


----------



## Confusticated (May 1, 2003)

Those are the elves of the Falas, under leadership of Cirdan.


----------



## Talierin (May 1, 2003)

Ahhhh, ok! Spiffy, that sounds like me


----------



## baragund (May 1, 2003)

I turn out to be a Teleri. Yeah, I could be happy living in Doriath


----------



## Mablung (May 2, 2003)

Teleri both times.


----------



## laurelindorenan (May 2, 2003)

I came out as a Telirin the first time, and Noldori the second. It's ieasy to cheat, so I was happier with the second result. 

Not that anyone cares, though.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (May 4, 2003)

I showed as a Telerin elf the first time, and the second time I was Laiquendë. Both suit


----------



## Celebrochwen (May 6, 2003)

I'm a Laiquendi-Green Elf
Exactly what I wanted, GREEN!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 15, 2003)

avari on the first. v.cool


----------



## Tirmintus (May 15, 2003)

I'm a Noldor! Me love the sea! Me want Telerin.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 16, 2003)

You got to be a Noldo and you wish to be Telerin? I think you could easily swap with some of the wanna-be Noldor in this thread.


----------



## Tirmintus (May 16, 2003)

I'm Teleri! I did mine again and I am Teleri.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (May 22, 2003)

I'm a Noldo! Yay!


----------



## Losteliniel (May 26, 2003)

I'm a Telerin!!


----------



## EllethBronwe (May 28, 2003)

That was a big surprise. I'm a Vanyar. Is this thing accurate?


----------



## Peacemaker (May 28, 2003)

I came up as Teleri for the first one, and the second I came up as Noldor


----------



## Mahal (Jun 7, 2003)

Im a Noldo... yay


----------



## Turin (Jun 7, 2003)

Oh yeah well I'm a Teleri


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 8, 2003)

Hmm, I took it again and apparently I'm an Avar this time. 

And on the other quiz I was an Elda.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 8, 2003)

YAY!! i re-took it and now im Vanyarian


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jun 8, 2003)

I was a Teleri, then a Noldo


----------



## Silven Assassin (Jun 8, 2003)

On the first test I was Teleri, on the second I'm a Deep-Elf. What's that?


----------



## Peacemaker (Jun 8, 2003)

an Elf that thinks too much and has really really deep profound thoughts?


----------



## Turin (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know about any of the elven races, seeing that I haven't read the sil yet .


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silven Assassin _
> *On the first test I was Teleri, on the second I'm a Deep-Elf. What's that? *



Noldo



> an Elf that thinks too much and has really really deep profound thoughts?



Could be.


----------



## Turin (Jun 9, 2003)

Maybe something like the Eldar?


----------



## Silven Assassin (Jun 9, 2003)

*Thinking Deeply about Deep-Elves................*

Perhaps, yes, but I'm not all that excited about being Noldo, for some reason.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turin _
> *Maybe something like the Eldar? *



Yes, the Deep elves (as I said before: Noldor) were Eldar. But not all of the Eldar were Deep-elves.



> Perhaps, yes, but I'm not all that excited about being Noldo, for some reason.


Awww... why not?


----------



## Silven Assassin (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm not sure. For one thing, I don't really know what they are. And as to the other part of your last post, Eldar means Elves in general.


----------



## Turin (Jun 9, 2003)

I always thought the Eldar were the "High elves"


----------



## Silven Assassin (Jun 9, 2003)

Not necessarily. When the Elves awoke from their sleep, they took on the name Eldar, or First-born (it's all in the Silmarillion, my friends).The High-Elves are I think the Vanyar, but I could be wrong. Am I wrong, anyone? *looks around at others who posted on this thread*


----------



## Turin (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh ok, I never knew that . This is my 300dredth posts Yay!!!!


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 9, 2003)

In the beginning Eldar was the name used for all elves, but it came to be only used for those that set out to Aman, whether or not they made it there. 

High Elf is a term I only see used for the Exiled Noldor in Middle-earth.

Turin, the high elves are Eldar, but not all Eldar are high elves. 


Eldar: Inculdes Noldor, Vanyar and Teleri.

Teleri: includes Green Elves (or Laiquendi), Nandor, Sindar (or Grey Elves) the Falathrim, and later Silvan elves.

Noldor: Includes those exiles who went back to Middle-earth (high elves) and those who stayed in Aman... (do not know if these are ever are called high elves or if they could rightly be called that).

Deep-elves was a term used by Tolkien for "Noldor" sometimes.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm a Avarian elf. Woohoo.


----------



## Turin (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok thanks. I've never heard of an Avarian elf.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2003)

sing.: _Avar_
pl.: _Avari_
I've never heard of an adjective "Avarin"!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok, and how are you supposed to copy n paste it?

When i do it doesnt work


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 14, 2003)

> Congratualtions!
> You are a member of the largest Elf kindred, the Teleri.
> 
> You take life at an easy pace,
> ...



That was quite a fun test indeed, Nóm.


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2003)

I am a member of the Teleri and absolutely satisfied with that!


----------



## Veramir (Jun 22, 2003)

I belong to the Noldor...


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 26, 2003)

teleri for the 1st one laiquende on the 2nd
and out of the fellowship i am merry which suits me just fine


----------



## Queen Arwen (Aug 7, 2003)

Teleri!

Why do you all want to be Noldors?


----------



## Arebeth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turgon _
> *Hey I belong among the Noldor!
> Think my love of tall, dark, arrogant women swung it... *



Same for me. (except I was thinking about men, of course)


----------



## Roilya (Sep 13, 2003)

i am of the Vanyars. 

Long live the Valars!!!


----------

